# Calculo de potencia para ampli ladelec de 400w



## electroaudio (Sep 2, 2010)

hola amigos del foro,he armado varias veces el ampli de ladelec de 400w cuasicomplementario,la mayoria de las veces con transistores mj15015(hasta 7 por rama,osea 14 transistores en un modulo) con muy buenos resultados,la cuestion es que ahora voy a usar otro tipo de transistores y queria su opinion y cuanta potencia creen que se le podra sacar con solo dos transistores por rama,vamos a tomar una tension de +-80v,la caracteristica de los transistores son:
colector-base            1500v
colector-emisor          800v
emisor-base               6v      
collector corrent         20amp
peak collector current  40amp
collector disipasion      250w      tc25 grados centigrados

 ok chicos espero que me ayuden en esto,gracias ahi nos vemos!!!!


----------



## palomo (Sep 2, 2010)

electroaudio dijo:


> vamos a tomar una tension de +-80v,la caracteristica de los transistores son:
> colector-base 1500v
> colector-emisor 800v
> emisor-base 6v
> ...


 

Y estas caracteristica de que bicho son, Vcb 1500v  perdon sera que no me he metido de lleno a investigar, pero que cres para mi gusto lo que te da al traste es lo ultimo. "collector disipasion 250w tc25 grados centigrados," aunque en la junturas tengas mucho margen, en la capacidad de disipacion te lleva al fracaso todo, estaria bien oir alguna opinion de los expertos.

Saludos,


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 2, 2010)

Me suena como a transistor de conmutación, de esos que usan los TV´s, el Horizontal...

Vete a la segura con los MJ15015, Son buenisimos y no vale la pena hacer el cambio.
(No arregles lo que no está roto, dicen por ahí).
Un upgrade que le puedes hacer es conseguir los MJ15024, esos son la joya de la corona...

Saludos...


----------



## palomo (Sep 2, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Me suena como a transistor de conmutación, de esos que usan los TV´s, el Horizontal....


 
Y como te suena un transistor de conmutacion tacato acaso PLIN   perdon por la broma, lo que mencionas es verdad pocas veces me meto con estos engendros asi que por eso se me paso de largo, yo haria lo mismo meteria el MJ15024, y no me complicaria la vida porque como mencione el poder de discipacion es el obstaculo, a menos que le coloques un disipador enfriado por liquido y el transistor sea compatible con lo que quieras hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2010)

Quisiera ver el SOA de ese transistor como amplificador de audio 

Aquí llamando a MODERACIÓN


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 2, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Y como te suena un transistor de conmutacion tacato acaso PLIN   perdon por la broma


 Buena esa Palomo


----------



## electroaudio (Sep 2, 2010)

hola muchachos como estan!!! acabo de probar dicho transistores como salida de audio,me parecio que lo mejor  fue tomar una fuente de +-50 y 5 amp por rama,colocar dos mj15024 y evaluar su rendimiento a 8ohm,(un mj por rama,la placa usada como driver es la ladelec de 400w),luego de ver los resultados en el osciloscopio,saque los mj y coloque los transistores del que les hable,antes de comentar dichos resultados voy a aclarar algo,por mi parte no quise ARREGLAR NADA,solo quise experimentar con dichos transistores,segundo debo decirles que aveces hay que volar antes de correr,las teorias son todas lindas y dan exactas,pero lo que vale realmente es la practica,y veo que mucha gente opina desde la teoria y aveces con maldad,bueno para decepcion de esta gente debo decirle que los transistores dieron excelentes resultados!!!! casi triplican en funcionalidad a los mj,la temperatura realmente baja,el comportamiento en altas frecuencias excelente y en bajas tambien,y la potencia entregada dobla al mj,esots transistores fueron diseñados para alta frecuencia,son transistores usados en salida de deflexion orizontal en alta definicion y/o fuentes conmutadas de alto rendimiento en monitores de 19" y 21",

 la verdad me quede helado al ver dichos resultados,aclaro que estos transistores no tienen SOA para audio y es logico se diseñaron para otra cosa,pero me atrevo a decir que va a ser dificil quemarlos en audio ya que trabajan en altisima frcuencia,y su tension colector emisor de 1500v asegura su vida al trabajarlos en voltajes como +-80,+-120,+-140v si se quiere.

 Chicos he visto que en el foro hay muchos que se guardan datos que nos podrian servir a todos,a mi no me cae muy bien esa actitud,podria guardarme que transistores son ,pero no soy asi.los transistores estan fabricados por sanyo,son 2sc3997,npn,cuestan alrededor de $30 argentinos cada uno y no tienen complementario.

 muchachos espero que esto les haya servido para algo,y cualquier duda estoy a su disposicion gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 2, 2010)

Eso de los transistores HV en uso para audio, lo note cuando revise una potencia ya antigua, en la que ya le habian cambiado los transistores por unos BUY69A, tambien encontre otros codigos que no recuerdo por que son realmente antiguos, habra que probar uno mismo como se comportan estos transistores(las sin damper), por que los transistores que tengo en la localidad para audio son malisimos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 3, 2010)

The MJ15022 and MJ15024 are PowerBase power transistors
designed for high power audio, disk head positioners and other linear
applications. "OnSemi".

Saludos!!!


----------



## electroaudio (Sep 3, 2010)

hola zopilote ,lo que decis es cierto hay zonas donde los transistores de audio que venden son malisimos,fijate si conseguis los hv esos que comente aqui,no te vas a arrepentir,fijate este detalle,hace ya años  la valvula EL36 o PL36 de philips era de uso en hv,pero se uso mucho  en audio,inclusive existieron amplificadores para cine de philips con estas valvulas,y su sonido era muy bueno.
 tacatomon yo repesto tu opinion y respeto los MJ SI SON ORIGINALES(made in usa,motorola inc.),pero ahora realmente me quedo con el 2sc3997 y como dije antes podran hablar de teorias y cosas que dice el fabricante,pero la practica y la realidad a mi hoy me mostro algo muy diferente.
 hasta mañana saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2010)

Me traje esto para Discusión General.

Ahora...
Esos transistores que decís no superan a los de las líneas MJ y similares en aplicaciones de audio. Podés tener buenos resultados, pero tenés muchas características desperdiciadas por un lado (el Vce por ejemplo) y otras que andan, pero no son mejores que las de otros mucho más baratos.

En cuanto a la potencia que podés obtener, si usás sólo dos transistores por rama vas a verte limitado por la corriente máxima que soporten y más que nada por la disipación.
Ahí tenés que poner el ojo principalmente.


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2010)

Claro , porque la potencia en conmutación no es la misma que para el audio ¿no?

O sea que si está abierto = no disipa , o está saturado y disipa 0,7 Vdc multiplicado por la corriente. El TOTAL disipado sería 0,7 Vdc multiplicado por la corriente conmutada y multiplicado por el ciclo de trabajo . . . .  unas monedas che.

Para audio el cálculo pensalo vos 

A eso me refería con el SOA , Electroaudio. 

Yo he utilizado BU208 , BU508A y D (total el díodo no molesta) en lugar de los 2N3055 para audio y funcionan , pero sin exigirles demasiado.

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 5, 2010)

pss:, de pensar en régimen continuo, en medio de un evento importante...hno:


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 24, 2011)

leí en el primer comentario, que ha agregado hasta 14 trancistores por rama, esto sirve para aumentar potencia o para bajar la resistencia de carga sin que se quemen los trancistores???

aa y otra cosita, para agregar mas trancistores se debe agregar mas amperaje en la fuente de alimentacion?

perdonen mi ignorancia, soy nuevo en esto de los amplificadores trancistorados


----------



## Luigiman (Oct 24, 2011)

A cada transistor adicional, se aumenta el consumo y por ende, como va a trabajar con el  mismo voltaje debes aumentar el amperaje en el transformador o fuente de alimentación.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2011)

Luigiman dijo:


> A cada transistor adicional, se aumenta el consumo y por ende, como va a trabajar con el  mismo voltaje debes aumentar el amperaje en el transformador o fuente de alimentación.



   

Poner mas transistores *NO* aumenta (Casi nunca) la potencia de salida, y si la potencia de salida no aumenta, ¿ Por que se supone aumenta el consumo sobre la fuente ?


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Oct 24, 2011)

yo pienso que aumenta la potencia al reducir la resistencia de carga, y al reducir la resistencia el consumo se incrementa.

corrijanme si estoy mal


----------



## Luigiman (Oct 24, 2011)

Quien quiera hacer un poderoso amplificador tendrá que poner mas transistores a la salida, se baja de impedancia "si" pero insisto que  cada transistor adicional hala mas corriente de la fuente, y habrá que rediseñarla. Seria un desperdicio si con una poderosa fuente de alimentación no lográramos aumentar la potencia. Sé que hay amplificadores potentes con 2 transistores de salida pero un amplificador con mas transistores es mas confiable. 
Hay una diferencia palpable en cuanto a amplificadores valvulares -vs- semi conductores, y es que una valvula puede llegar a tener el tamaño de una bombona de gas propano, que se utilizaban en los transmisores de radio y TV y esta válvula podía cubrir una cuarta parte del hemisferio terráqueo sin repetidora; no ocurre lo mismo con transmisores a transistores con 2 transistores. 
Ahora si hay un transmisor a semiconductores con algo equivalente, por favor mostradme, porque la ignorancia es atrevida y quiero salir de esta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2011)

La potencia máxima que puede entregar un amplificador esta dada por la tensión de alimentación ya que esta determina la tensión máxima de salida a parlante.
A igual impedancia de carga un amplificador con mayor tensión de alimentación permite mayor excursión de la tensión de salida y en consecuencia de potencia (W = V² / R).
Colocar mas transistores puede hacer que estos trabajen mas desahogados pero no entregará mayor potencia.

Si la potencia de salida no se incrementa ¿ Por que habría de incrementarse el consumo agregando transistores ?

Sí disminuimos impedancia de carga, (Nuevamente W = V² / R, se incrementa la potencia de salida y el mayor consumo es debido al cambio de impedancia y a la mayor circulación de corriente por esta no por la cantidad de transistores.


----------



## Luigiman (Oct 28, 2011)

Hola Fogonazo, ten en cuenta la disipación de calor de cada transistor. es cierto que amplificadores profesionales de alta potencia su impedancia suele bajar a 2Ώ logrando el efecto que se discute pero, y como lo alimentamos; no logramos nada utilizando las fuentes de lo equipos de audio domésticos comerciales que con un par de altavoces de 6" y que producen 1000 y hasta 2000W PMPO y 8Ώ.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2011)

*PMPO* o P.M.P.O. (siglas del inglés _Peak Music Power Output_) es una especificación de potencia común en equipos de consumo como radiograbadores o minicomponentes que representa el valor pico que es capaz de soportar un altavoz durante un tiempo extremadamente corto (frecuentemente 10ms); se mide generalmente hasta que el altavoz se queme; dando valores mayores a la de la potencia pico máxima.* Es importante aclarar que esta especificación es del altavoz y no del **amplificador** que lo alimenta*, lo que puede dar falsas expectativas al comprar un equipo. En otras palabras, la potencia PMPO no es un valor "real", sino más bien comercial de potencia sonora. Para mayor fidelidad se recomienda utilizar el valor eficaz o RMS (Root Mean Square) que representa la potencia real que el amplificador es capaz de entregar.

Fuente : 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altavoz


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2011)

Luigiman dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, ten en cuenta la disipación de calor de cada transistor. es cierto que amplificadores profesionales de alta potencia su impedancia suele bajar a 2Ώ logrando el efecto que se discute pero, y como lo alimentamos; no logramos nada utilizando las fuentes de lo equipos de audio domésticos comerciales que con un par de altavoces de 6" y que producen 1000 y hasta 2000W PMPO y 8Ώ.



 ¿ De que cosa estas hablando ?


----------



## Luigiman (Oct 30, 2011)

Fogonazo he leído con detenimiento algunos de los muchos artículos que has escrito en este foro del que me e ilustrado y viéndolo bien no creo enseñarte nada. Quiero poner en consideracion las medidas de 1000W PMPO de un equipo domestico -vs- 1000W RMS de equipos para usos profesionales. Las distintas normas que los censan.. DIN -vs- HI-FI. Me quedo con esta ultima que es la que mas se ajusta a los equipos de hoy.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 30, 2011)

Esperá un segundo Luigi...
Estás haciendo una ensalada de ideas y les falta un poco de condimento que las ordene.

-----------
Existen las normas DIN, tal como existen las ISO, y no son normas específicas para medir una cosa. DIN es el _Deutsches Institut für Normung,_ o sea, el instituto Alemán de Normalización. Es el que dice cómo se han de estandarizar las mediciones de las cosas en Alemania. Alguna/s de sus normas dirá/n cómo se mide la potencia de un amplificador, en qué condiciones y demás.
-----------
Hi-Fi es una calificación de equipos de audio. _Hi_ (alto/a), _Fi_ por _Fidelity_ (fidelidad) dan que eso no es otra cosa que "Alta Fidelidad". Es como decir "Autos Veloces" ¿Dónde está el límite?.
Hi-Fi es entonces algo que tenga poca distorsión. No existe ninguna norma, regla, idea o concepto fijo para catalogar algo dentro o fuera de esa categoría y no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la potencia de salida.
-----------
Por otro lado, la potencia RMS es simplemente la potencia a secas, o Potencia Efectiva. El término RMS se usa muchas veces así, por más que sea incorrecto (no existe la "Potencia RMS") para indicar que se calculó con los valores RMS (Root Mean Square) de tensión/corriente.
-----------
PMPO es el nuevo chiche de las mediciones. Está buena porque da el número que quieras/necesites para poner en la etiqueta del aparato y una porquería pasa de esa categoría a "Super Hi-Fi mega potente 14kW PMPO" y sube de precio.
-----------
Por último, con una carga X y un transistor por rama, la corriente será determinada por la tensión de salida (V) dividida por la carga (X), esto es, I=V/X.
Si hay 37.634 transistores, la corriente de salida será de V/X. O sea, la misma.
Mientras no cambies la impedancia de la carga, la potencia no varía y la fuente no ve ningún cambio. El único será la corriente de reposo, que se verá aumentada por el número, pero esas son corrientes más que chicas como para afectar el funcionamiento de la fuente (bueno, con 37.634 transistores sí será alta y preocupante).

Saludos


----------



## Luigiman (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi-Fi es una calificación de equipos de audio. Hi (alto/a), Fi por Fidelity (fidelidad) dan que eso no es otra cosa que "Alta Fidelidad". Es como decir "Autos Veloces" ¿Dónde está el límite?.
Hi-Fi es entonces algo que tenga poca distorsión. No existe ninguna norma, regla, idea o concepto fijo para catalogar algo dentro o fuera de esa categoría y no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la potencia de salida


Tenéis razón Cacho me equivoque, quería referirme a IHF (Instituto de Alta Fidelidad) es decir DIN-vs-IHF


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2011)

Luigiman dijo:


> .....Hi-Fi es entonces algo que tenga poca distorsión. No existe ninguna norma, regla, idea o concepto fijo para catalogar algo dentro o fuera de esa categoría y no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la potencia de salida......



Si bien no existe una norma/definición que determine que equipo es HiFI y cual NO, si existen normas para determinar su calidad, pero sin poner/proponer un límite entre uno y otro tipo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...es-pre-amplificadores-audio-12193/#post68468/


----------

